# A 72lb tricycle is still a tricycle....



## bikepaulie (Feb 15, 2018)

Finally finished building this fun 1964 Schwinn Cycle Truck with Gobby Mfg. Co. E-Z Ride tricycle kit and a Bendix 2-speed yellow band rear wheel. Somehow, it fits through the front door, whew!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 15, 2018)

Interesting, I've never seen a Tri-cycle Truck. I take it your in the delivery business?


----------



## Lrggarge (May 11, 2019)

That's a BEAST!!!  Love it


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 12, 2019)

You get groceries and go to the laundromat with that? Far OUT!


----------



## JimScott (Jul 19, 2019)

Duuuuuuuuuuuude, you win a gold star refrigerator magnet of the day. Plus with a kick back? Nice...  
I've been wallet deep in this dysfunction hobby for 30 years now and your is the first tricycletruck I've ever seen, congratulations on a job well done. - J


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 20, 2019)

Not a trike but...NICE RIMS.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 20, 2019)

when did they stop making those Cycletrucks? 

72 lbs.


----------

